# facebook?



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Our local counties all have pages on Facebook for selling or trading things. It looks better than Craigslist in that you can post questions and answers. I wonder if anyone is using this yet?
I raise rabbits and plan to try and sell the extra this way.
Maybe a few other items as well.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

I've started one for livestock produce and farming stuff so people can sell buy and trade around my area.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I've created a "business" page, if that's what you're referring to, see below in my siggy. So yes, it definitely looks nicer than craigslist and you can keep your fans updated.

Ifi


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There's a local one here and they call it the "County Garage Sale". Not really set up for businesses to sell stuff, it appears to be mostly baby/kids things for sale but has a lot of traffic. It's already been through a few administrators.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I have not done anything with Facebook yet...Tried Craigslist, but after using eBay & Etsy, I don't waste my time with it anymore! Depends on what you're selling, but usually if you can open up what you're selling to more buyers then just the local county it helps sales. But in the case rabbits, (not shippable), maybe that would be a better option.

Edit: The local Yahoo/Freecycle groups are great for clearing things out, but you can't charge anything on there...Hmmm, don't know any other groups off the top of my head.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I posted something on my home facebook page about getting some rabbits recently from a lady that needed to sell them. (She had some health issues that where going to keep her indoors most of the winter). I had several people question me about her cage situation and if she would consider selling any.

It would appear there is a cage shortage in my area!
I am working on my barn currently and plan to have a few cages made to sell by spring.

I could pretty much make to order, so material costs could be low. Also because it is a local page, I could offer delivery.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Listed my BIL's bantam chickens he wanted to sell. He got a call within an hour, they picked them up the next day.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

I too like the Facebook group marketplaces. They are more streamlined.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe you will be able to buy and sell on facebook with a click in the near future. Possibly a finance interface with existing or a newly created pay pal type of account. It is so massive, this is the next logical step. 800 million users? A billion soon. After that, only 6 billion to go. 

People check facebook for a page before they do a google search. Why not sell from a free facebook page instead of an intensive web site if possible? It will not hold true for all, but there will be markets much more cost effective on FB than .com

it's a new world about every 5 years......:huh:


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Not really what all of you are talking about, but I wish there was a "facebook tutorial" to learn how it all works. I just signed up and have not figured out how it works yet.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

sunflower-n-ks, just stick with it. In about a week you'll have it down pat.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

If I had a web page set up to sell from now I would link TO it from my facebook page.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I post my bartering needs & offers on my fb page. And on occasion have posted when we had something for sale. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been putting some stuff on a local FB group and I've had some success. The pros are that it connects to more localized buyers than even CL and of course they're are no fees. Cons are, in my opinion, that you need to bump your posting everyday or your item for sale gets pushed way down the page and there isn't a way (that I know of) to specialize your search if your looking for something specific. I'm a rather new eBay seller and am already fed up with fees from the bay and paypal (and shipping). I paid $8 to send a 13 oz package to Jackson, WY the other day which made me wonder how the PO continues to hemorhage billions of $$$ every year.


----------

